# building cavaletti



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never built my own cavaletti.. but it's always been a dream of mine to.

I would do wood rather than plastic. Plastic can get really mangled, wood tends to last longer, especially if it has been treated. I think 4 would be a good number, but you could do 6 and have two sets of 3 for each section of the arena to build in good paces. 

Whatever you do, I want pictures!


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Sky!

I think that I'm going to go with a set of 4, 10 feet long, in the traditional wooden X style. I will get some pictures when they are made. (hopefully soon!)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a set of four. We used treated lumber and softened the edges. Heavy but lasts - unless someone decides to be lazy and drag them around instead of picking them up to move them.

I have four heights. I believe lowest is 6 and top is 20?


----------

